# 15 Cruze Diesel Purchase, initial thoughts



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Welcome to diesel family bro 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pacolino said:


> Welcome to diesel family bro
> 
> Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


I have had diesels before. First was a 83 Buick Riviera, blew that engine up, gm replaced. Had a 95 Mercedes good car but not very refined. Had a VW Beatle TDI for a week.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> My previous Cruze was a 14 Eco Manual, my previous screen name was Indyeco6spd. I drove that car 22,500 miles, lifetime average of 40 mpg, only had a couple of issues, clutch assembly replaced under warranty at 1900 miles. I hit a deer in the car a few months ago, deer died, 4200 in damage, car professionally repaired, looked near perfect.
> 
> Bought the 15 Cruze Diesel with 3706 miles in Georgia. Drove home at 72-74 mph, car drove fantastic, first tank drove 710 miles at 62.7mph and got 49.3 mpg. Temperature was in mid 50s. I am very pleased with the car. Love the drivetrain, don't miss shifting. Seat in Eco hurt my back on long drives, diesel is slightly better but similar. Hurt my 20 year old sons back to so I don't think it is me.
> 
> ...



Almosr 6 hours to buy a car??? I'd be going out of my mind. I can see maybe 2 if the deal is already negotiated. Paperwork and finance and PDI should be no more than 2. Since its used, you won't be getting a CSI from Chebby, so that won't help.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Turn the heat to the highest setting - it should kick on the electric heater to get you some heat when the car is stone cold. For me, it works very well. I put the fan on the 4th setting which seems to give the best balance of heat and airflow. The engine does take a long time to warm up. 

Keep playing with seat adjustments - I didn't like mine at first but was able to finally find a position that is excellent. Try lowering the bottom cushion all the way down and go from there. That worked the best for me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Turn the heat to the highest setting - it should kick on the electric heater to get you some heat when the car is stone cold. For me, it works very well. I put the fan on the 4th setting which seems to give the best balance of heat and airflow. The engine does take a long time to warm up.
> 
> Keep playing with seat adjustments - I didn't like mine at first but was able to finally find a position that is excellent. Try lowering the bottom cushion all the way down and go from there. That worked the best for me.


Tried the heater this morning and wow that works pretty well, must have a great battery and alternator to have the heated seats on, rear defrost, the aux heater and all.

Will try some different seat settings, drove 1450 miles in two days, half in Eco and half in Diesel. Flying to Dallas this evening for work, going to be much warmer than the 6 degrees this morning. Might be a few weeks before I have any road trips in Diesel.

Oh one more question, after I drove the car home and the car was warmed up, I did a wide open throttle to about 70 miles per hour, can you feel it when it hits the over boost on the torque and or horse power? I thought I did, felt kind of funny.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The car has an enormous battery.

I've only had ours going "fast" on the freeway once, foot to the floor - and considering in gears 4-6, it does not have torque management - you could definitely feel the change in pull. It was pretty cool.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've yet to feel this magical over boost that Chevrolet talks about. I've owned mine for 2 years


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> I've yet to feel this magical over boost that Chevrolet talks about. I've owned mine for 2 years


You shouldn't notice it, per se. It starts off there, for about 10 seconds, then gradually drops back down to the lower value. So, if anything you should feel a power drop, rather than an increase.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think I've ever kept it floored for more than 10 seconds so I never noticed the drop off in power.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> I don't think I've ever kept it floored for more than 10 seconds so I never noticed the drop off in power.


Exactly - it's not really an event that happens when I'm driving the diesel...it's not my Cobalt, so there's no reason to just keep it matted.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Matting the throttle was my dads way of selective soot reduction........it reduced the soot in the engine and blew it out the tailpipe.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Had my first free oil change from Chevrolet today, had 5159 miles on the car. I requested I watch them do the oil change, they let me do it, a manager came over and said no, I said that's ok if I cant watch I go to another dealer, I got what I asked for. My hometown dealer in Noblesville is a pretty large dealer. They did a great job, they put in Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W-30 Fully Synthetic, full fill on the DEF (took a little less than 2.5 Gallons), the oil filter looks messy to change, they cleaned up around that well. I see where some complain about the dealer service, just wanted to share they did a great job, even left me with the partial oil left over and I didn't have to ask. I was very happy to get full synthetic oil rather than a blend. I am confident they will do a great job now without me looking.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Had my first free oil change from Chevrolet today, had 5159 miles on the car. I requested I watch them do the oil change, they let me do it, a manager came over and said no, I said that's ok if I cant watch I go to another dealer, I got what I asked for. My hometown dealer in Noblesville is a pretty large dealer. They did a great job, they put in Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W-30 Fully Synthetic, full fill on the DEF (took a little less than 2.5 Gallons), the oil filter looks messy to change, they cleaned up around that well. I see where some complain about the dealer service, just wanted to share they did a great job, even left me with the partial oil left over and I didn't have to ask. I was very happy to get full synthetic oil rather than a blend. I am confident they will do a great job now without me looking.


It is a great feeling having a dealer you can feel good about, like I do. And yes, the oil filter can be quite messy. Some on here have had better luck keeping the oil off the ground, but so far I haven't. oh well.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

IndyDiesel said:


> Had my first free oil change from Chevrolet today, had 5159 miles on the car. I requested I watch them do the oil change, they let me do it, a manager came over and said no, I said that's ok if I cant watch I go to another dealer, I got what I asked for. My hometown dealer in Noblesville is a pretty large dealer. They did a great job, they put in Mobil Super 3000 XE 5W-30 Fully Synthetic, full fill on the DEF (took a little less than 2.5 Gallons), the oil filter looks messy to change, they cleaned up around that well. I see where some complain about the dealer service, just wanted to share they did a great job, even left me with the partial oil left over and I didn't have to ask. I was very happy to get full synthetic oil rather than a blend. I am confident they will do a great job now without me looking.


Hare is really good about servicing the Diesels. I did my four free there, and took them my amsoil to do for me, since I didn't feel like crawling under my car in the snow. I'm pretty sure they have a dedicated diesel tech, since the same guy has done all five of my oil changes.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Kexlox said:


> Hare is really good about servicing the Diesels. I did my four free there, and took them my amsoil to do for me, since I didn't feel like crawling under my car in the snow. I'm pretty sure they have a dedicated diesel tech, since the same guy has done all five of my oil changes.


The tech knew the diesel and had serviced them before, it was very obvious. I hope he stays or someone like him is there and I will just let them do my service ongoing, if not after the "free changes" I will do it on my own.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> It is a great feeling having a dealer you can feel good about, like I do. And yes, the oil filter can be quite messy. Some on here have had better luck keeping the oil off the ground, but so far I haven't. oh well.


do you do it level?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Isn't the filter just a cartridge filter?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Isn't the filter just a cartridge filter?


Yes, but it's in an awkward place and it's very tricky to keep oil from leaking out. At least for me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hmm, interesting. My Cobalt's is underneath the supercharger, so I have to squeeze it between the supercharger and the "core support" (the Auto cars have the engine rolled forward 5*, so I'm sure it is a bit easier to pull out in a true SS/SC, or a manual SC-swapped car). Don't really make too much of a mess, though, and for the most part, I'm doing it blind.

Here's a good shot of an LSJ out of the car.










And then here's what it looks like in [my] car.










It's a bit of a squeeze, but not too bad. Jacking up the car and putting it on stands takes longer.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

diesel said:


> Turn the heat to the highest setting - it should kick on the electric heater to get you some heat when the car is stone cold.


Electric heater ? Where's that located ???

BTW, how did you get 152k miles on a 2 year old car ?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Labrat0116 said:


> Electric heater ? Where's that located ???


The diesel has an auxiliary electric heater core built into the main HVAC system to compensate for the slower warm-up time of diesel engines. It activates when the temp selector knob is turned to the hottest setting during the time when the engine is cold. It doesn't provide a lot of heat, but it's enough to cut the chill until the engine warms up. I lived in northern Minnesota when I first bought my diesel Cruze, and I noticed that if the outside air temp was around 10-40 degrees F, the aux electric heater would put out not hot but noticeably warm air from the air vents in just a few seconds. However, if the OAT dropped below 10 or especially below 0 F, it would cut the chill, but that's about it. It didn't do a whole lot for actually warming the car at those temps.

From what I understand, the electric aux heater core on the CTD was maybe carried over from the Volt??


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The auxiliary heater is warm enough it defrosts my windshield when I remote start @-15°c


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> The auxiliary heater is warm enough it defrosts my windshield when I remote start @-15°c


Yeah, that thing gets toasty.


----------



## Labrat0116 (Sep 7, 2012)

PanJet said:


> The diesel has an auxiliary electric heater core built into the main HVAC system to compensate for the slower warm-up time of diesel engines.


How many Watts is it ??


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think anyone has ever found out exactly how many it is.

But on a cold morning, say a 20 min drive into work, it might do all of the heating work until you've gotten to work, since the engine likely won't be totally warm yet.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

MP81 said:


> I don't think anyone has ever found out exactly how many it is.
> 
> But on a cold morning, say a 20 min drive into work, it might do all of the heating work until you've gotten to work, since the engine likely won't be totally warm yet.


I live in Australia and winter seldom gets lower than 0C where I live and our CTD doesn't have the electric heater. After starting the car it only takes a couple of minuter to start feeling some heat even though the gauge isn't showing any heat. I have a digital temperature reading on my DIC and the gauge starts to move at around 50C. The diesel engine runs at about 84C when fully warm although it may take 10km to reach this in winter. The seats help warm you up quite quickly as well, but most of the time I don't need them. The engine always starts straight away and the only time I see the Glow plug light is when the car does it's self test. In 3 1/2 years I have had no problems.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> I don't think anyone has ever found out exactly how many it is.
> 
> But on a cold morning, say a 20 min drive into work, it might do all of the heating work until you've gotten to work, since the engine likely won't be totally warm yet.


Read somewhere it's 300w


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Labrat0116 said:


> Electric heater ? Where's that located ???
> 
> BTW, how did you get 152k miles on a 2 year old car ?


It's actually closer to 3 years old. I was one of the first to buy one. And I drive alot lol


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

diesel said:


> It's actually closer to 3 years old. I was one of the first to buy one. And I drive alot lol


I got mine 3/15/15 with 251 miles, I just flipped over 19K today, and I thought I drove a lot. I drive for work doing delivery, and take 200 mile trips 5-8 times per month. That's insane, and also makes a lot of sense for you to have gotten a diesel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I joined this forum i month after purchasing my new diesel and was about the first diesel owner to post, as far as I know. My 2012 CDX diesel is about to click over 43,000km.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> It's actually closer to 3 years old. I was one of the first to buy one. And I drive alot lol


You keep going and make it to a million miles, we might see your car in a museum someday, maybe something at the lordstown plant, :eusa_clap: We know you can do it!


----------

